# A trapline of my very own! (what I have been up too)



## Hartland-Hunter

Awesome thread........ Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

It has been tough going up here for a winter trapper. The big lake just keeps making snow and on my last check I did not get all the way through my line.

I had to run the other half from the other side the next morning.

I spent lots of time the last week getting powder over the hood.



















On the last check I managed to bend the tow hitch. I left the sled behind ran through the rest of that half of the line and then came back and got it and took it home once home fixing it was easy enough.










I also got a little tired of digging the machine out so leaving the sled behind helped.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Today was better though. I was supposed to have a friend tag along and learn but he had to stay home and watch his daughter so I was out along again.

This beaver pond is safe to drive on but the rest I still walk onto.










I changed over my snares this year to 5/64th 7x7 because of the experience shared by a trapper in Maine. He snares lots of beaver every year and with 20 years of tinkering under his belt I decided to draw on his past experiences. He actually does not use this material because its a little to fast and he catches incidental otters but since that is not a concern for me and instead a bonus I am changing over. This was the first set with them and I caught him by the nose.














I also have modified my sled a bit more so that I can carry snare poles into a location. Many of the ponds don't have any aspen nearby and I prefer to use it so I am cutting them ahead of time.





























Otherwise It was a slow check day. I picked up a red squirrel in a weasel box.








































I also got to see a grouse bust out of a snow cave. I had heard that the burrow under the fluffy snow for protection and warmth but never actually seen it until today.

Today also marked a victory in that I was able to get the entire line broke through again. For the last while I have been running it in two separate sections because of all the powder. So now I can run it all together again. I actually have some checks to make tomorrow on the last half of it. I ran out of time and have to do some under ice sets still. Probably will change out the snares at the same time.

Hope you guys are enjoying the pictures. I try to remember to take them but a lot of the time just get busy and forget.


----------



## brookies101

Man thats alot of snow. Looks like fun..... I for one really enjoy the pictures/reports... Much better than the "thug" life I see around my neck of the "woods".... Gives me something to dream about, at least... Keep them coming, and good luck out there


----------



## chessielover

Great job Brandon!

Your snowmachine looks like mine most years...covered in snow. This year is an exception and only have around 10" on the ground when normally there should be over 3 feet. The lack of snow did make it easy for me to chase down a big marten cross country, for over a mile, that had broken loose with a 120 on it. Even then it took a hour of tracking.

If you run in the same tight trail all the time it makes for some easy blind trail sets. The canines love to run them when the snow gets deep and this is my favorite set.








Here is a double in trail sets last year








a close up after retrieval


----------



## Hawgleg

Awesome thread Brandon, I look forward to all the pics and stories, refreshing stuff compared to most junk on the internet.


----------



## msfcarp

Great thread Brandon, enjoying it as much as the alaska one!


----------



## J-Lee

Super thread Brandon, nice pics of the wolf.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Another day on the line. The weather was cold enough today that the kids did not have school it was -22 this morning when we woke up actual and -30 with wind chill which is what caused them to to cancel school. After the sun rose though it was up to -8 and bright and sunny for the first time in a long time.

My first pond.









My first Weasel box.




























I knew it was a matter of time on this set. The beaver pond is very shallow and I trapped a single large beaver out of it two years ago. Because of where the pond is located along the snowmobile trail the dam gets pulled down but they always rebuild it. It doesn't hold that many beavers because its shallow and small but they always seem to be good size. 

I had a difficult time finding a place to set but just got lucky and found the channel leading into the hunt. A 330 and some blocking and then it was just a waiting game. I reset the spot again after this beaver even though this may be the only beaver in the pond. The spot should be good for an otter if the hut is now empty of beavers. If not well another beaver works too!










After pulling that beaver out I checked a Bobcat set. Tracks were leading to it and I was excited but he stepped next to the trap pan a few more inches too the right is all it would have taken. Hope he comes back soon.

The next pond had several weasel boxes as I was checking them I found that something had opened the lid and eaten the beaver meat. Seemed strange but I just reset and sealed the lid better. On the other side of the pond I checked another weasel box and found the same thing but with one small problem the #1.5 long spring was missing.










Great! Now I had a tracking job it took a few minutes to sort things out and figure out what trail of tracks to follow but it you look closely you will see the culprit trying to hide in the trees. This was my first mink ever and nice female and I am going to have her tanned and keep the pelt.










That was it for me today. It was a short day I had to be home by three for my wife to head to town and my son and I to hang out. When I got home the kids came up to check out the days catch!




























I don't know what it is but I love spending time on the line. I think I could do it day after day for a long time before I stated to get tired of it. It was around -3 today for a high but not a lick of wind just a great day to be outside. There is finally enough snow that I need snowshoes in the woods. 

To top it off my son spent about and hour hanging out with me while I was putting up a beaver pelt. I have been teaching myself to clean skin beavers and am finally starting to get good at it. 

Just a good day all around. Can't want to do it all again.


----------



## brookies101

Nice report.....

I hope you get that cat soon. Looking forward to seeing the pic's of it when you do... Good luck out there


----------



## chessielover

Congrats on your first mink and I am glad you are having good luck on your line and your temps and snow would be the perfect conditions for an AK line

The kids here only wish they would cancel school at -20, lol, then they would be off for half of the winter. It needs to be -50 for them to get the day off.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
Its funny how each area considers different temps cold. Right now downstate where I used to live it was close to Zero last night and that was the BIG news on TV there. Up here the normal temps in the winter are single to teens. Below zero is considered cold and more then -10 and we are careful about covering up. The coldest I have seen was last year and it was actual of -38. My kids has school that day but we had a few weeks with -20s overnight so there really was no choice. 

Thanks for the tip on the trail sets for K9s. That is actually how I got that young wolf he followed the snowmobile track. Hopefully the wolves stay off and the fox start!

P.S. Next time you are skinning a critter and leaving the paws and lips on could you take a few pictures to share. I would like to do a few wall hanging pelts with the feet left on.

Tomorrow I will be doing a full check again. Weather is going to be cloudy but I will try and take some pictures.


----------



## chessielover

I think I can get Dave to take a few pics when I do the next one.

I hope to have something tomarrow when I do the east line.


----------



## blood trail

Brandon, this is probably the BEST thread on the entire forum by far!!!

I'm not a trapper, but I absolutely LOVE this thread!!!!

My dad's grandfather was a trapper for a living up in the Charlevoix area way back in the day. He raised 13 kids on a trappers living, after seeing what you do I respect him that much more!!! I was fortunate to have met him when I was young.

Keep up the hard work and PLEASE keep us all posted.


----------



## frostbite

Hey Branden,
Very nice to see all your success. congrats on what looks like an adventuresome season.
Frosty


----------



## eagle_eye

Sure miss your posts Brandon. I hope everything is alright on your end.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Yes i am doing fine just gotten busy and have not had time to post. My last full check was on Sunday and all the under ice stuff had to be checked. The second pond I have been driving onto. Its so much easier then dragging a beaver or two back to the main trail. So I think the Alaska guys call this overflow we have always just called it slush. Never been stuck in it before though. WHAT A PAIN!










Just a little view of one of the ponds, Its nice to actually have a little sun.










I spent all day checking traps pulling ones that were a pain to get to and had not produced and putting in new ones. It was actually starting to wear on me that I had not had a single catch. My last check of the day was a weasel box and I had to snow shoe into the brush a ways to get to it. Its funny how a single catch of such a small animal can turn your day around!














































Glad you guys are enjoying the thread still. I will try and make some more updates soon. Of course you need to have something to report to do that. The last two picks are just of some sign and a nice Drake Golden Eye, wish he would come around during duck season looking that nice.


----------



## Just A Girl

This is a great thread. Thank you.


----------



## Firemedic

I am looking forward to the next post Brandon!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Ok well yesterday was a long day on the line. I will be posting some pictures for you guys tonight. As they say "stay tuned"!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

So a few days back I took my favorite little girl in the world out on the line for a check. It was really nice to spend some time with her. Started out with just a drive on the lake but what they hey lets go check a few traps!




















Unfortunately the traps were empty that day but we did get a chance to look check on one of our wood duck boxes. Looks like it had some interest but no use last year. Kinda nice to spend time with Madi at her very own pond.











The rest of the pictures are from yesterdays check. Looks like Madi and I were a few days early on our check. This is the second Ermine in this box at Madi's pond.










These are getting to be fairly common on the line. When I saw them heading towards my fox set I was concerned that I was going to have another wolf to release but lucky for me all three of the wolves kept going.










One did decide to go check out the weasel box but did not stay long.










A little farther down the line I had something playing peek a boo with me.









What a great feeling to have this little lady waiting for me. She had also checked out a weasel box before heading over to other set. For me this was a great accomplishment. I had never caught a K9 before ( other then a wolf) and I was starting to get discouraged with trying for them. 









She had really nice fur with only one small rub. The pelt will be tanned and going on my wall. Hopefully the first of many in my trapping career. 










The fox was caught slightly more then half way though my line and I really love that part of the line its remote. I finished checking that part of the line and made my way back to the groomed trail. On my last check of the day only a few miles from the house I noticed the snowmobile was running really hot. I got a ride out with a passing snowmobile that stopped to offer help and ended up going back last night and towing it out. I have not looked at it yet so I am not sure what is wrong but being able to borrow a sled sure was nice.

That is why I said yesterday was such a long day. I did not get back with the machine until around nine. I was beat but had a fox and an ermine so life was good!


----------



## ottertrapper

Great job on your first k9 conrats, she looks like a nice one!! OT


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Congrats on the red Brandon, boy they are pretty in the winter.


----------



## LarryA

Brandon,

That is a beautiful fox congrats, and thank you for sharing our trapline with us.


----------



## chessielover

Nothing nicer then your first plus she has a good color.

Brandon, check to see if the fan is turning. I used to carry a spare fan belt with me for the tundras after breaking one way out. It is a fairly easy fix.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

I did take a quick look at the fan and it appeared to be spinning. I was not able to run full throttle just before I had it heat up. It would bog at full throttle but at 3/4 it was running clean. I think i had a stuck jet and that was causing it to run lean. I hope to get a chance to dig into it today when I get home.

I also need to run through the line real quick tonight. Guess that check will be in the dark.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

I know I know. Its not fair to not keep this updated and keep you all entertained but I have not had much to report. My snowmobile is still down but a buddy has loaned me his to run the line with. 

Last weekend I did have a nice surprise on the line to bad it was not earlier in the season. My wife went out and helped me with the release. 





































She was a big healthy cat It actually felt good to let a female go although this would have been my first cat so it was bitter sweet Oh well more kittens for next season.

All my under ice sets are pulled now and I have some K9's and Weasels still out. The end of season is getting close.


----------



## multibeard

Even though you had to release it. Hopefully it was in one of my old #4 victors.

By looking closer at the first picture it doesn't look like it.

There is nothing like that cherry red you caught a while back.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

Nice cat Brandon.


----------



## chessielover

Brandon,

You may not have been able to keep your first cat but you have some nice pics of it! You also now have additional knowladge for next year on where and how to set for them.

Sorry to hear about the sowmachine still being down. Any idea on what the problem is? If it is a part you need let me know, I have a few in the bone yard.

Brad


----------



## doogie mac

Great stuff Brandon!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Brad,
It appears to be a restricted muffler but the only way to be sure is to put a new one one. Of course the parts are no longer made so I have been trying to find one used with no luck. Do you have a muffler for a 1990 Tundra around?

If so please let me know I would like to get the thing running again while we still have snow to test it on. Driving the nice new four stroke I borrowed is not all bad though now that the trail is through the woods.


----------



## motorcityhtps

That sure is one beauty of a cat you got there, and its a damn shame she won't be on the wall next to the red. Glad to hear you got the snow machine figured out. I'm gonna need one down here in the city soon, we've already gotten 23 inches of snow and we're expecting another 4-7 tonight :yikes:


----------



## chessielover

Yeah, that would make it run hot!

I have at least 2 I know where they are at and should have 2 others buried under the snow. I am surprised you cannot find one there. It is the same as off the citation. I can send you one down for the price of shipping.

I think it would be around $100.00 to get it there in a week.

Brad


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Before i put up the next update I realized I did not reply to at least two things and probably a lot more. If I missed a question from anyone I apologize. 

Mutlibeard, I wish it was one of your jumps but it was a 1 3/4 sleppy creek. That is also what I had the fox and the wolf in this year. I am impressed with them.

Brad, I have someone doing an inspection on the muffler with a camera if it comes back and no being restricted I will take apart the carb and look for a stuck or dirty needle and seat. Its seems it has to be one of the two. If I need a muffler I just might need to pay 100 in shipping I can not find one down here.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

Well I owe you guys one more update. Unfortunately this will be the last one for a while. The majority of seasons are now closed so I have pulled all of my traps. It was a fun year for me and I learned a ton about the animals and the area in which I was trapping. The wolf, bobcat, and fox were by far the highlight of the season and considering my line started out around beaver trapping it was surprising to find out that weasel trapping was the most productive. Next year I plan to run at least twice as many weasel boxes they are fun to catch and help to offset the cost of gas to run the line every two days. 

I still have a few more places I would like to explore in the line before the snow melts and the marshes get soft. So I plan to get out this week and do some more looking around. In addition I want to get into some of the thicker alder area's and see if I can move some of my trails to allow me to trap deeper in them for weasels next year. All in all it was a great experience for me and I can not wait to do it next year. I hope to be able to start at it hard December 1st next season and target bobcat, fisher, martin, and fox first. Then go back and fill in all the weasel boxes. That of course means I will need to do some beaver trapping in November for bait and that will cut into my duck hunting time along with some rat trapping with the kids its going to be a busy fall and winter. Oh well guess I will just need to sleep less 

The last check was uneventful except for one of the last traps. Again my bread and butter animal made the check a success.



















I ended up selling all of my muskrats and beavers locally for a good price yesterday, the remaining pelts are getting sent out for tanning and most of the weasels have been sold. Its sad to see the fur go but at least I will be keeping a few.

There is still spring Beaver trapping and I have not filled any otter tags yet so I very well may get out in the spring and try and tag my three otters and a few beavers. Time will tell!

Today I will spend cleaning up and putting away traps. It was a fun run.


----------



## ottertrapper

Congrats on your season! Nice weasel to end it too! OT


----------



## Nealbopper

It isn't often someone takes the time to document the trapline all season long. I really enjoyed your thread and look forward to more in the near future. You should write a book. Partly about the trapping but more about the adventures. Take care and be careful.


----------



## mwp

Thanks for keeping us in the loop.It was a pleasure to read and see the pics.Look forward for more posts and pics next year!!! thanks again


----------



## QDMAMAN

Fantastic journey Brandon! Thanks for taking us along. I'm kind of glad I just stumbled across it today, not sure I could have handled waiting for updates everyday.:lol:
I'll definitely look for it early next winter and follow along again with everyone else. 
You may want to consider writing a book some day.

Big T


----------

